# Help! Sore bum!



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been away for nearly a week and my neighbour has been looking after my cats I have come back and noticed Nówë had the runs however this stopped so I put it down to us being away. He was also itching his bum a lot. It is quite red and some hair is missing. 

However in the last few hours it has turned a very angry red and looks a bit bloody. He is licking it but I keep telling him to stop and that works. 

It looks similar to a human friction burn. (Not bloody but skin missing?)

He's eating and drinking as normal and his poos are back to normal. We are going to call the vets in the morning. But what should we do now? 

I was going to bathe it in salt water (will this irritate it?) can I put anything on it to stop him licking it? I don't have a cone I will get one tomorrow. 

I do have fuciderm cream that I bought for my dog. Can this be used? 

Please help it is really irritating him and looks so sore 

Edit: have just read fuciderm is antibiotic cream just for dogs so I won't use it.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> I have been away for nearly a week and my neighbour has been looking after my cats I have come back and noticed Nówë had the runs however this stopped so I put it down to us being away. He was also itching his bum a lot. It is quite red and some hair is missing.
> 
> However in the last few hours it has turned a very angry red and looks a bit bloody. He is licking it but I keep telling him to stop and that works.
> 
> ...


Sounds like his bum is irritated from the diarrhoea. Was there any change of food whilst you was away? Could also be his anal glands again due to the diarrhoea. Plus could also now be infected..

I would not use salt water as that would sting  on a sore bum already..maybe just some cool water dabbed on his bum. I don't think you will be able to stop him licking it tho..

Hopefully the vet will be able to give him some meds to make his bum more comfortable..


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Sounds like his bum is irritated from the diarrhoea. Was there any change of food whilst you was away? Could also be his anal glands again due to the diarrhoea. Plus could also now be infected..
> 
> I would not use salt water as that would sting  on a sore bum already..maybe just some cool water dabbed on his bum. I don't think you will be able to stop him licking it tho..
> 
> Hopefully the vet will be able to give him some meds to make his bum more comfortable..


Thanks, I read on a lot of different websites to bathe it in warm salty water but I thought that might hurt! That's why I wanted to ask first. I'll dab some cold water over.

As far as I know he wasn't given anything different.

Should I call the emergency vet?

Thanks


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

You can use fuciderm on cats but it's more for dermatitis than sores/wounds. Something like sudocreme might help, even vaseline could work.

Have your cats been wormed recently? A runny, itchy bum can be a sign of worms.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

HoneyFern said:


> You can use fuciderm on cats but it's more for dermatitis than sores/wounds. Something like sudocreme might help, even vaseline could work.
> 
> Have your cats been wormed recently? A runny, itchy bum can be a sign of worms.


He gets flea'd monthly and wormed every 3 months. His poos are back to normal though but he is still itchy.

Will Vaseline be bad if he licks it off? I don't have any sudocream.

Thank you


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

What do you use to deflea him? Lots of people are reporting fleas are becoming immune to Frontline, I like to alternate what I use just in case.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Thanks, I read on a lot of different websites to bathe it in warm salty water but I thought that might hurt! That's why I wanted to ask first. I'll dab some cold water over.
> 
> As far as I know he wasn't given anything different.
> 
> ...


If you are worried and he is stressed and in pain, then yes call them and ask what you can put on his bum to help him.

When mine has a sore bum, I use water on some kitchen towel and just dab and squeeze some of the water on his bum..then try and distract him..mine will sometimes scoot until he makes himself sore, I pick him up when he starts that.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

The vets give it to us every month. I think it's advocate but we have had frontline in the past. That's interesting to hear ill ask them about that next time we go to deflea them.

Thanks


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> If you are worried and he is stressed and in pain, then yes call them and ask what you can put on his bum to help him.
> 
> When mine has a sore bum, I use water on some kitchen towel and just dab and squeeze some of the water on his bum..then try and distract him..mine will sometimes scoot until he makes himself sore, I pick him up when he starts that.


He's not really stressed or in pain but he does keep having a lick at it. I am stopping him as much as I can.

I think I'll call our vets they are really nice and been quite helpful with stuff so far.

Thank you for your help


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> He's not really stressed or in pain but he does keep having a lick at it. I am stopping him as much as I can.
> 
> I think I'll call our vets they are really nice and been quite helpful with stuff so far.
> 
> Thank you for your help


No worries..cats bums are an every day part of my life 

Let us know how you get on..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

nappy rash cream or sudocreme will work.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your help 

We went to the vets, I know it probably could have waited but it was looking angrier and angrier and I didn't want him to make it bleed. So they checked him over, she thinks its due to the stress of us being away, the diarrehea making him itch and his anal glass were very full. She gave us a cone of shame and he's to wear it for a few days until it isn't as red anymore. 

We also need to sloosh it with water everytime he does a poo. 

Thank you all for your help  xx

He's now banging around the house protesting the cone!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Thank you all for your help
> 
> We went to the vets, I know it probably could have waited but it was looking angrier and angrier and I didn't want him to make it bleed. So they checked him over, she thinks its due to the stress of us being away, the diarrehea making him itch and his anal glass were very full. She gave us a cone of shame and he's to wear it for a few days until it isn't as red anymore.
> 
> ...


Pleased all is ok, bet he did not thank you for having his anal glands being emptied!! :scared:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh the poor boy wearing the cone! I hope he's more comfortable soon. Ruxpin nearly had the cone when he had an upset tum because he kept licking his bum all the time but our vet gave us a mild solution to dilute and bathe his rear end and that seemed to make him more comfortable.
Hope your boy is better soon!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

His glands stank! I had to hold him in a kind of bear hug so she could do them. 

I'm hoping it heals, as his glands and poos are back to normal and we are home. As long as he doesn't lick it, it should heal! 


(And his brother and sister stay away from it!!)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> His glands stank! I had to hold him in a kind of bear hug so she could do them.
> 
> I'm hoping it heals, as his glands and poos are back to normal and we are home. As long as he doesn't lick it, it should heal!
> 
> (And his brother and sister stay away from it!!)


keep an eye on the glands hopefully he will avoid them having an infection..

..welcome to bum watch


----------

